# Just out of curiosity, what did you think about gsds before owning one?



## Alice13

I used to think they were scary. I would just admire them from a distance and avoid going anywhere near them. I remember when my neighbour's old dog (deceased) barked into my face while we were having a conversation over the fence, I backed away and did not bother concealing my shock and fear. I have no idea how I mustered the courage to own one, but I did. Well what could I do anyway? It was the word of the whole family against mine. But now that Alice is a part of my family, I love her to bits and can't see myself being afraid of her ever. I can't even imagine another dog in Alice's place? Right now, if anyone were to ask me if they should get a gsd, I would definitely say yes. So were you always a gsd lover or did you discover that love somewhere in between like me?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8

I've always liked them, just never got a chance to own one until recently. Then I found out they're the perfect breed for me. I don't think my house will ever be without at least one GSD.


----------



## Alice13

Pax8 said:


> I've always liked them, just never got a chance to own one until recently. Then I found out they're the perfect breed for me. I don't think my house will ever be without at least one GSD.


I don't think my house will ever be too:sly:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

I've always liked them. We had one when I was a child. My sister has owned several.

I'm not scared of any dogs. I am cautious around all dogs. My only concern was the dog playing to rough with my smaller dogs. My female dog used to be scared of larger dogs. Starting with a puppy helped and they all play together nicely.


----------



## SuperG

I remember as a kid this big female GSD named Lady....everybody claimed she was a police dog and all that...most likely she wasn't....just the typical hype. Lady would stay in her unfenced yard when there was no owner present...no such thing as "invisible fences" back then..anyway..every day after school, a few of us would dare each other to see who could run through the biggest portion of Lady's yard ...with Lady in hot pursuit of course. If she caught you, you got a fairly good nip on the butt but nothing which would break the skin. The thing I recall which amazed me..and still to this day....that Lady would break off the instant you hit the street or the boundary of the backyard ( which was even more impressive as there was no definitive demarcation line ). I'll never forget that shepherd...and this discipline she adhered to..without the old man owner out there...hopefully he watched through the window and had a good laugh at kids being kids and his Lady having fun. 

I wish I could be as positive about suggesting others should get a GSD unless I really know their commitment and dedication in raising a GSD. They certainly are a bit of work and can try one's patience but all of this effort is so incredibly worth it....I'd just hate to see someone get a GSD on my recommendation and not have the discipline to raise the dog properly to be able to see how incredibly wonderful they can potentially be.

With all that said.....they are the only breed for me! 

SuperG


----------



## canyadoit

I thought then as I do today The finest k9 ever made I was introduced to gsd by stories in 68 or so By a nam vet (canadian) who was a scout dog handler I listened to him hung out daily even got mail from nam from him Big deal for me then He was listed mia in 1970 He was great but in telling this part of him still lives with in me


----------



## Alice13

trcy said:


> I've always liked them. We had one when I was a child. My sister has owned several.
> 
> I'm not scared of any dogs. I am cautious around all dogs. My only concern was the dog playing to rough with my smaller dogs. My female dog used to be scared of larger dogs. Starting with a puppy helped and they all play together nicely.


You are the exact opposite of me. I've never had any experience with one as a kid and used to be so afraid of dogs that I wouldn't even cross one unless I really had to. The fact that my mum was also afraid of them did not help at all. But my fear slowly narrowed down from all dogs to large breeds to none as I grew. But I still fear those dogs with particularly loud barks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13

SuperG said:


> I remember as a kid this big female GSD named Lady....everybody claimed she was a police dog and all that...most likely she wasn't....just the typical hype. Lady would stay in her unfenced yard when there was no owner present...no such thing as "invisible fences" back then..anyway..every day after school, a few of us would dare each other to see who could run through the biggest portion of Lady's yard ...with Lady in hot pursuit of course. If she caught you, you got a fairly good nip on the butt but nothing which would break the skin. The thing I recall which amazed me..and still to this day....that Lady would break off the instant you hit the street or the boundary of the backyard ( which was even more impressive as there was no definitive demarcation line ). I'll never forget that shepherd...and this discipline she adhered to..without the old man owner out there...hopefully he watched through the window and had a good laugh at kids being kids and his Lady having fun.
> 
> I wish I could be as positive about suggesting others should get a GSD unless I really know their commitment and dedication in raising a GSD. They certainly are a bit of work and can try one's patience but all of this effort is so incredibly worth it....I'd just hate to see someone get a GSD on my recommendation and not have the discipline to raise the dog properly to be able to see how incredibly wonderful they can potentially be.
> 
> With all that said.....they are the only breed for me!
> 
> SuperG


That is one impressive dog. No wonder the owner trusts it so much. You are right about the suggesting gsds to others part. I would like you ensure that they are capable of looking after a gsd before suggesting it too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13

canyadoit said:


> I thought then as I do today The finest k9 ever made I was introduced to gsd by stories in 68 or so By a nam vet (canadian) who was a scout dog handler I listened to him hung out daily even got mail from nam from him Big deal for me then He was listed mia in 1970 He was great but in telling this part of him still lives with in me


Truly they are.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

GSD's were never on the radar for me. I am a Bully Breed/Boxer guy. GSD's have pointed face, pointy ears and to much fur...what's up with that??

Still we fostered a rescue and fell for him! WL OSD great for about 14 months then 'Rank Drive" issues and "people issues" none of which was apparent at 7 months,when we got him! 

I over came the problems and learned alot..I also received the first stitches I got in my life! I love my guy he's a fantastic dog and yep I will have another when the day comes that Rocky is gone. 

But I pretty much "never" recommend a GSD to anyone unless they have had one! I recommend a Shilo or King Shepherd, most folks want a dog that "looks" like a GSD but aren't prepared to deal with the real thing!


----------



## wyoung2153

GSD's weren't even a consideration when I talked about breeds I loved. I grew up with 2 lab/BC mixes. They were ill mannered but had great temperament. I thought I would have a dog like that. The only thing I knew about GSDs were that they usually used a MWD and PD dogs. We walked the same route with my 2 mixes and always passed this house that had 2 GSDs. I didn't like the way the looked (that's all I thought about at 15, ha). They were intimidating and their fur was too straw like. I didn't like the color on them. I wanted a Puggle or a Shibi (cuz that made sense). I told myself when I lived in my own place, that was what I was going to get. 

Years later when I joined the military, I was stationed in Germany. When they moved me off base into my own house, I decided it was time to get my dream dog! Well I had changed in my likes over the years and wanted a bigger dog than a puggle or Shibi. I came across an ad for GSD puppies and the pictures looked nothing like the GSDs I had seen in America. They were dark and red and looked much better (still a factor in the beginning, I'll be honest, but I was only 20) After some consideration and VERY LIGHT research I thought it would be cool to have one, I was single and living by myself in a small village and wanted a dog to protect me, keep me company, and run with me. I went and saw the puppies, picked one out right there and paid the deposit. THEN I did heavy research and became part of the forum. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

I was an Aussie person -- had 3 of them for over 10 years and was quite pleased with the breed. The little shepherd pup won my heart on petfinder and I had him in posession that night. Love that he is smarter than the Aussies and his learning curve is like one repitition. He is fearful of certain things but fine with other things. I imagine if I dedicated myself to working carefully through his area of fear we could do it. He would SO excel in rally. He has lovely form on evey station but not wanting to be around the commotion. He is the closest emotionally to us of any of the dogs and very in tune with his family members. I had NO idea they shed THIS much. WOW. I am, though, also enjoying the sheltie. Smart too, less shedding, easy to pick up. I wish there was a line of about 40 pound GSD's. I know, not a good idea, not exactly saying "toy" shepheds but just a bit lighter smaller, but I wish they came officially like the poodles or schnauzers with mini, standard, and giant (quit shuddering everyone! I would really like a 40-45 pound shepherd -- I am getting old!). VERY different than the aussies and sheltie though in personality. Really neat dog.


----------



## Shade

I always admired the breed but never met a good representative. Fearful, aggressive, untrained - these were the ones I met in real life and it made me leery 

Finally I decided I was ready to take the leap and Delgado is even more amazing then I ever hoped for.


----------



## wolfstraum

That I really wanted one!


Lee


----------



## Kahrg4

My family ways always into fluffy dogs with upright ears and curly tails. I will always have a Siberian husky in my home. I fell in love with GSDs while fostering for a rescue during my college years. Now I have one of each and my home feels complete.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom

Well I was very young when my family had them. One did not pass the law enforcement test. Too playful. We had Labs and a Beagle and a Lrg Poodle and a Border collie and 2 Chihuahuas and several Great Danes. I had a husky mix. Loved her. She got cancer and she had to be put down. I waited awhile and then decided to adopt. I now have a "predominately" GSD. Weird wording from rescue. He is shorter haired and not overbred to the sloped back that causes so many hip problems. Has a curl to tail but holds it straight sometimes also. Smart as a whip and so easy and eager to learn. And he was just the one.


----------



## Longfisher

I always had dogs other than GSDs. Then when I got married my wife related a story about how her Dad had purchased a GSD for protection when they moved from Manhattan to Long Island and into the country. They're of Chinese descent and didn't like being threatened and hassled by the elitist whites out there.

When we opposed the Iraq war (no WMD's you know) we got threatened too. So, it was back to thinking protection. GSDs were the obvious choice.

Now, instead of being knows as the traitorous radicals who opposed the war (anyone still support that debacle?) we're known as the family with "THE DOG".

We're on our second one now. They take some getting used to for the first 18 months. But after that they settle down pretty well and become impressive companions. I don't think I'll ever own a different breed in the future.

LF



I wouldn't advise anyone I didn't know could take care of one and put up with one to own one. They're a challenging breed, at first.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I thought they were very good looking dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glacier

They weren't on my radar at all at first. However my only "experience", which is none, was looking at picture in various dog books. They only featured American lines, and terrible representatives at that, as a result I was pretty turned off by their looks. At the time I also didn't care for the black and tan saddle back look, shallow I know, but I was just a kid. I also grew up with pit bull type dogs and Rotties, so I figured I'd get one of those. Fast forward a couple years and I happened upon a GSD forum, I learned of the various types and lines and found myself drawn to them. 

I began looking up breed traits, and met a few from varying lines. It's funny because it was happenstance, I used to work at a pet store. I really liked what I saw across the board with regard to temperament and their interaction with their family and I was hooked. I looked at various websites, researched all I could, and met more dogs until I was ready to put down a deposit. I'm glad I finally have Bijuu, he's my first dog and has hooked me on the breed. I will always have one.


----------



## jafo220

I have always loved GSD's. Since I can remember being interested in dogs. Even before my first one, we had a K-9 GSD as our close neighbor. While he was intimidating for a little kid, his lack of fear and intelligence impressed me as well as being the coolest looking dog ever. I've had Norwegian Elkhound to a Rottweiler and other GSD's and I keep coming back to GSD's time after time. I feel my life has been shaped around them. My wife feels the same.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog

From childhood (8 years old)on I have always wanted one and never understood where that came from. But I never could have imagined that they would be this awesome!


----------



## Nigel

Never gave them much thought, my wife wanted them.


----------



## Steve Strom

I didn't think much of them. I got bit in the head by one when I was a kid, then all I really saw were AKC shows and the dogs entered there. It wasn't till I had contact with nice WL dogs, that I decided I liked them and wanted one.


----------



## KZoppa

Have always loved them. My childhood best friend had a white male. Didn't know he was a GSD then *I was 5* and he was the best dog. Fell even harder for the breed after watching a K9 demo at Spring Spree back home in Colorado. Dog was vicious on the field. Off the field I was flattened by the same dog so he could slobber kisses all over my face and then rolled over for belly rubs. Recently learned that my grandfather who died well before I was born was actually a K9 handler in Vietnam so GSDs are basically in my blood lol. 

I cant imagine not having a GSD in the house.


----------



## Cheyanna

I never thought about GSD. My mom tells the story of Princess (GSD) who carried me around by my dungarees as a toddler. We had 15 dogs then, so I have no memory of her. 40 years later a friend of mine rescued a 6 month old GSD from being chained up outdoors alone all day. He had to out of town on business a few days later and asked me to stay with Ivan. I had gotten along with his pit bull and I assumed I could handle Ivan. I fell in love with him and the breed. We played for hours on end. He loved me because I later learned that Ivan was suppose to get 1/3 a can of dog food with his dry. For the week I was his momma, he got a whole can a day. I could not understand why he poop 3 to 4 times on a walk. That was in March and before I knew it God got the ball rolling and introduced me to a breeder/trainer. Fiona was born in May and I brought her home in August. Best gift ever! I went 40+ years without one. Torture.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen

I loved them. My next door neighbor had 2 - a female and when she died a male. The female was so lovely, the male so stupid, but I felt if I owned him he'd be a much better dog. The neighbors basically left him in the yard and never walked him or interacted with him.

As a young teen, my father allowed the crew he worked with at a large lumber warehouse to adopt a stray GSD family. It was a bad neighborhood and eventually they were all shot, but the youngest acted as my guardian angel one time without even knowing me.


----------



## jetdog

Owning GSDs was always something I wanted to do... despite parents that distrusted the breed due to many bad experiences like seeing my cousin get badly bitten in the face by one.

My good friend lived on a farm nearby and had a GSD named Rev - every time I went over to visit he met me at the border of their property and gave me a light nip on the leg or backside to let me know he was there... you'd think I'd be afraid of Rev? Nope, I thought he was the coolest dog ever. Those kids and the farm were something he loved and protected with all his heart, no one ever got on the property without Rev's watchful eye on them. Although I did finally get smart and ask my friend to meet me at the property line to let Rev know I was OK, never had an issue with him after that.

My best friend's family had 2 GSDs, they were the best kid dogs ever. They even fought off a pack of Huskies that attacked and tried to kill the family's poodle mix - it was 2 GSDs against 6 Huskies but guess who won and successfully defended their pack? One of their GSDs made such an impression that I named one of our current GSDs after him.

So yeah, GSDs were something I always knew I'd have, and I'm rewarded daily with 4 of them.


----------



## gsdsar

I was terrified of GSD for a good part of my young adult life. Having been "attacked" by 2 GSD on 3 occasions, I would literally hide when they can into the pet store I worked at. 

Then I got a dog, pitx, from the pound and took her to a training class for dog aggression. The trainer had GSD. The most amazing well trained GSD. He did SchH. I fell in love. Wanted to do SchH. Decided I could only do that with a GSD. 

So I bought one. Got her BH, then did SAR. Best dog ever. And made me love the breed. Started fostering. And it's all downhill from there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Loved them for as long as I can remember, I think because of the RinTinTin TV show, and Roy Rogers' dog Bullet. Okay, so I am really dating myself with those admissions! 

Susan


----------



## Juliem24

I grew up in farm country, and a lot of folks had farm dogs, most were GSDs. I was familiar, but no real contact until, as a kid, I was working at the Humane Society, and two sable GSDs came in and were pts because they were killing lambs. They were beautiful and I'll never forget that big old farmer crying when the animal control guy told him they were being destroyed. Never owned one, had a lot of other dogs, usually mutts, then huskies for years. Always said I could not tolerate a stupid breed, and then I finally got one and am completely floored by the intelligence and the bond between him and the family. Now I get why that old guy cried.


----------



## LaRen616

I thought they only came in black/tan or white and I am not a fan of either color so I really didn't care for them much. I heard great things about the breed and I knew that they were smart, easy to train, large, intimidating and powerful but I didn't like the looks of them.

Then I saw a black GSD on tv and that was it, I had to have one. 

Now I love blacks, bicolors and sables but I appreciate a nice dark red/black GSD.


----------



## SBS

* "Just out of curiosity, what did you think about gsds before owning one?"
*My father brought a GSD pup home that was born on the exact same day as me. So I do not have any memories prior to owning one. My grandparents had them, my parents had them, and now I've already had a few of them myself. Since early childhood they have always been my favorite.


----------



## PoukieBear

I was afraid of them and didn't really want to get close to one. 

As a kid, we had a next door neighbor who had two huge males. They jumped the fence and chased my sister and I across our yard barking and snarling and nipping at us. My sister was bit, I got away ok. (not sure how, my memory is fuzzy. I do remember a lot of slobber though...)

They ended up having the dogs put down after that incident.

It wasn't until I met my husband that I turned around and now love them. My husband had a 10 year old GSD when I met him. He was the most gentle and loving dog I've ever met. RIP C-Zar.


----------



## Sunflowers

I thought they were magnificent dogs that were unbelievably smart and loyal to their family. 
However, I also know there were nervy ones out there, so I never had the courage to approach someone with a GSD. I now do


----------



## HOBY

I like good dogs any which way, but growing up with GSDs and GSD/Xs there was never really any other choice.


----------



## Msmaria

Always heard stories about how unpredictable and aggressive they were. A gsd was the last type of dog that i ever thought id own and was very happy with my little toy breeds. Now, I can't imagine not owning one.


----------



## Huskerfan

I always thought they were smart and majestic looking. However, I was nervous about owning a big dog! Our pup is not grown yet, but I am enjoying him very much. And I was right, he is a smart and majestic animal!  
I've enjoyed the tv show "Saving Private K-9" about heroic military and police dogs. Often, they are GSD's. It makes me like the breed even more.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Well, I never viewed them as being viscous beasts. I had family members with GSDs, and they were all very athletic, intelligent, and friendly. Young children could play with them. 
I've always admired their appearance and elegant movements.


----------



## A girl and her dog

After having my daughter, I was a bit put off by any dog that had the propensity to bite. It's just the parental/mom thing. My priority was not taking any chances. 

Then I researched a little and I feel differently now.

EDA- by propensity to bite, I mean do serious damage like a large dog. however, I would have had no problem whatsoever killing any dog that snapped at my kid. I've lightened up a little since she was an infant


----------



## onyxena

I used to think they werent really a pet. Where I grew up, they weren't very common as a pet. Occasionally I would see one as a guard dog. And of course Their reputation as a police dog certainly made me think they were more dog than i could handle. I just wanted a pet. Just a normal average pet owner, not one to put a dog in the yard, but I'm not into revolving my life around a dog either. So I didn't really think about it much.
Then years later I wanted my own dog and looked into different breeds and saw people like me keeping them as pets. I just kept trying to learn more, but wasnt sure since I had no intention of showing or joining a training club. Tried to meet a few and just really was impressed by everything about them. Haven't looked back!


----------



## lauren43

I still have my perceptions lol. I'll let you know next year when I've had my girl for some time.

Currently I think they are loyal, intelligent, versatile dogs. With a willingness to please their owner.

One thing that made me want one more is they are one of many misunderstood breeds. And my mom is terrified of them. Hehe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaiserandStella

I thought German Shepherds were impressive looking dogs. Wanted to get one with a good temperament. I've never been afraid of this or any other dog breed. Dogs are just dogs to me.


----------



## Mishka&Milo

I thought they were beautiful, intelligent, and strong. I have always wanted one (I love a good challenge) and now that I have one, I wouldn't trade her for the world. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDarethebestever

There is no other dog, beautiful, loyal, graceful, protective, intelligent. Had them my entire life, starting at age 9-10.


----------



## Alice13

They are such lovely dogs that I completely forgot about those toy breeds that I used to think were very cute. Now I think no dog can be cuter than a gsd. They never fail to put a smile on our faces.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill

Wow got to have one beautiful and want to learn to train one just like it!:thumbup::thumbup:

Stahl my boy!


----------



## SuperG

I thought they were a dog breed I must experience firsthand......


SuperG


----------



## spiascik

I was born into a house that had a GSD mix that was adopted from the SPCA. When she passed away (RIP Trudy), my uncle bought us a GSD puppy.... I was in kindergarten or 1st grade at the time. So I've always had a GSD in the house. It's just natural to me I guess.
My boyfriend on the other hand had only one dog before he met me, a husky/ chow chow mix. He had a fear of dogs growing up. So when he met me and found out I had a GSD he was intimidated. Elsa was 12 at the time and very laid back so when they met it went well. Now we have the two of them and he will mention from time to time that he is glad they are on his side. The same went for my brother's dog that he left with us, a lab/ rottie mix. We were lucky he was a sweet dog, he was large enough to do damage if he wanted to.


----------



## Vodka

I hear they're super loyal and nice. I've seen my uncle's GSD but he wasn't properly cared for.


----------



## Vodka

onyxena said:


> I used to think they werent really a pet. Where I grew up, they weren't very common as a pet. Occasionally I would see one as a guard dog. And of course Their reputation as a police dog certainly made me think they were more dog than i could handle. I just wanted a pet. Just a normal average pet owner, not one to put a dog in the yard, but I'm not into revolving my life around a dog either. So I didn't really think about it much.
> Then years later I wanted my own dog and looked into different breeds and saw people like me keeping them as pets. I just kept trying to learn more, but wasnt sure since I had no intention of showing or joining a training club. Tried to meet a few and just really was impressed by everything about them. Haven't looked back!


My uncle bought it to show off..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Grew up w/ GSDs as dogs on a chain. At five I got to pick the GSD puppy we would keep my uncle's dog Taffy's litter. Jumper was GSD and lived for 16 years passing away when I was a senior in college. Grew up w/ Rex ,Prince ,Jumper(all outside on a chain) and finally Heinrich a stray that my adoptive parents found along the railroad track . He looked like a light sable and lived inside and went on car rides. So when you say dog I picture a German Shepherd.Enter Daisy in 2000. She was a rude awakening and a dream come true. I now have three at home all rescues. There is just something about a GSD that I cant imagine life w/out them.BTW all my shepherds live like Heinrich true princes and princesses.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

I always wanted a GSD but the closest I got was a Rottweiler/Golden retriever mix. He was a big happy stupid dog. Lol. Used to chase rocks and got crotchety in old age but he was the dog I grew up with. After he passed away at 14, I decided to start doing research on breeders. I learned over a two year period what to say and what questions to ask and then my husband and I decided to save up money for a puppy. We only got to the $400 mark when some friends of ours told us there were German Shepherd puppies for sale near them in Portland. We made a call and went to see them. It was an oops litter from a couple with five children and year old dogs who were just thrown in the back together. "oops" my butt. But we found a puppy and took him home at seven weeks. Although I regret giving them any money for him, he is my heart dog. We are very bonded and do everything together. After he hits 18 months, we're going to start weight pulling to see if he likes it. If not, maybe another fun sport. He's a very dark black and tan saddle back and a very handsome boy. I feel very lucky to have him. So in short, I've always loved GSDs!


----------



## scarfish

i always hated dogs before february of 2013 when wife and i got our first dog. solely based on the number of times i had to walk past little dogs barking and nipping at my ankles while walking the neighborhood. wife begged me for years to get a dog, i always had a good excuse. first we rented part of my brother's house and his wife was anti-dog. then we got our own place that was like a japan sized apartment and the landlords almost didn't OK a cat. then we moved into a 2 family house where we have access to the backyard from our bedroom, have an extra bedroom and it's pretty spacious from what we were ever used to. my excuses were running few and all i had left was to say the landords wouldn't go for it. she called them and offered a $500 pet deposit to get one and they said yes. i thought my life was going to be miserable from then on out. i had to finally give in.

now 2 GSDs and i love dog especially. i have a fullfillment in my life i didn't have before. my wife was right all along.


----------



## GSTrainingAcademy

Hi Alice13!

Well, first off, in general, I remember when I was young, I used to be afraid of dogs; especially stray dogs (yes, there are stray dogs on roads in many countries). Once, I watched several stray dogs chasing my brother (don't know what he did) which eventually ended up with my brother running to the top of the family car with the dogs barking furiously at him. I don't remember what happened next, I was probably about 7 years old.

But ever since we've had our family dog, I've learnt so much about dogs and I guess the process of owning and caring for a dog led me to start liking dogs. Soon after, that "like" became more like "love" which can be described as whenever I see any dogs, I would think to myself, "Wouldn't it be nice to own that dog ?" 

As for German Shepherds, I think they are awesome (most notably, I have always associated them to be law enforcement dogs)! They are just so bright and intelligent! I've been curious about the whereabouts of the GS breed and have spent some time reading and writing about the history. It is actually quite interesting!

Cheers!


----------



## A girl and her dog

Before child: didn't give them much thought, I liked them, but was mostly neutral. 

After child: scary! 

Child no longer baby: love them. with caution.


----------



## Alice13

GSTrainingAcademy said:


> Hi Alice13!
> 
> Well, first off, in general, I remember when I was young, I used to be afraid of dogs; especially stray dogs (yes, there are stray dogs on roads in many countries). Once, I watched several stray dogs chasing my brother (don't know what he did) which eventually ended up with my brother running to the top of the family car with the dogs barking furiously at him. I don't remember what happened next, I was probably about 7 years old.
> 
> But ever since we've had our family dog, I've learnt so much about dogs and I guess the process of owning and caring for a dog led me to start liking dogs. Soon after, that "like" became more like "love" which can be described as whenever I see any dogs, I would think to myself, "Wouldn't it be nice to own that dog ?"
> 
> As for German Shepherds, I think they are awesome (most notably, I have always associated them to be law enforcement dogs)! They are just so bright and intelligent! I've been curious about the whereabouts of the GS breed and have spent some time reading and writing about the history. It is actually quite interesting!
> 
> Cheers!


Wow that must have been traumatising for your brother. Even I experienced the same thing when I was younger and my brother and I had gone on a walk. 
Writing as in writing a book??! That's great. Looking forward to reading your work someday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13

A girl and her dog said:


> Before child: didn't give them much thought, I liked them, but was mostly neutral.
> 
> After child: scary!
> 
> Child no longer baby: love them. with caution.


You kind if remind me of my mother. She was terrified of dogs and wouldn't allow us near one when my brother and I were much younger.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan

For as long as I can remember I've always wanted a GSD. Just had to wait for the right timing. Now I have two.


----------



## DJGinger

I never really thought of ownership. I knew they needed training and were versatile working dogs. I had a good view of them generally.
I grew up around chows and wolf hybrids. And hunting packs, normally beagles and walker hounds.

As a pre-teen I wanted to show Goldens or Samoyeds.
Though I have seen bad owners use them for ill, a big white shepherd with call name of "Spike" I grew up with was the bar for the breed.

After years of owning /showing animals requiring extensive grooming (and me allergic to dander no less..) I decided NO MO FUZZIES. Was fostering Mastiff, Pits, Vizlas..animals with easily bathed and slickered coats with easy to pick up hair.

And now.... I have a shepherd. From very plush wool lines, especially half Czech patrol Shepherd mum. She wears an apron, skirt and bib.
She is smart.. too smart. headstrong, testing . Strong, with a bite like a pit and athletic. Can I mold her to perfection? I do not know. But she is family now.


----------



## lyssa62

on the farm my grandpa got my grandma 2 for protection while he would be out in the fields...my grandma loved those dogs. ( that was before my time but my moms stories of them)
My mom always wanted a german shepherd because of that and my dad was holding out for a collie so we ended up with a houseful of cats. Neither of them would bend so we didn't get either. 
I've always sided with my mom and wanted a german shepherd and now at age 51 finally got one. My mom is now 92 and loves Roxy ...she has more pictures of her than she does any of us kids.


----------



## Bellagrl

I never had a dog till I went away to college. My boyfriend bought a black gsd. I was blown away by its intelligence. It seemed like a human in a dogs body. 35 years later I am still an obsessed fan of the breed.


----------



## Michael W

My expectations stem from stories of my fathers German Shepherd from 50 years ago: fearless, intelligent, obedient. The breed seems to have suffered over the years from breeders who valued appearance over temperament.


----------



## Elf

Always liked the breed since I was a child mostly because of the ears for one thing, and because of their jaw dropping intelligence, loyalty. Etc. My favorite breed use to be the Siberian Husky, but as I got older, many reasons changed that.. The main reason why, was because of my family friend who owned 3 GSD's and a Shiloh Shepherd, 2 of the GSD's were all black, the last one was a rich bi-color which I absolutely loved... The rich bi-color one named Zain was a big teddy bear, a big gentlemen... Absolutely amazing with kids and people, he never barked, he never growled, he never did any of that. He was friendly to everyone (very quiet), and approached everyone so kindly, strangers included... Unless his owner (our family friend) was suspicious of someone he would be very suspicious and protecting.

Years back, we were allowed to take care of Zain.. and my mom's friend (who's also a family friend) took care of the other two GSD's and Shiloh Shepherd... Because our family friend was hospitalized because of breast cancer, originally.. She was planning on leaving her dogs in the house by themselves... Until she got out, but I had begged my mom to allow us to take care of them, which she agreed to, so they came home with us.. That's when I truly fell in love with the Shepherd breed. As I got older I got Leo (seen in my profile picture), because I loved Zain so much.. Leo is also the same colour and coat as Zain.

That's what happen, always a lover from a start. Now, a proud owner, also a breeder.. I love shepherds so much, that I'll breed once in a while as a hobby, not for profits, and to improve the breed.

Honestly, amazing dogs.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

Beautiful. Ultimate show dog. Amazing pet. Great working dog.


----------



## CactusWren

To be honest, I didn't have any personal experience with them. I got one based on their physical and behavioral characteristics. I didn't have a particular affection for the breed. It was kind of like an arranged marriage!

Basically I have always been interested in big dogs, but giant breeds were out because of lifespan. I have always been interested in a dog who could help protect me, but because I have a family and live in neighborhood that has kids, I certainly wanted one who could integrate into that situation. I also appreciate intelligence (in both animals and people) and was attracted to their reputation in that department.

The weirdest thing, maybe, is that I did have a slight negative perception of them in terms of their aggression and power, from all the media and the association with military and police applications. With Jupie being five months old, this is still a factor in my feelings about him. If he bites or acts aggressively, that idea is still in my mind. If your Chihuahua decides to take you on, that's comedy, if your GSD decides to do so, it's tragedy. It's ironic, of course, because this is the other side of wanting a dog who could conceivably help out in a pinch. 

But what we got is a velcro dog, very smart, incredibly strong great at training, stubborn and independent, but he seems to be getting a bit more snuggly and affectionate. He's my buddy.


----------



## Arathorn II

I grew up around dogs. My parents had pugs and we had a neighbor who had a GSD. I never had any fear of him and loved playing with him.

In the third grade I got 3 A's and 2 B's on a report card and my dad said I could have anything I wanted. At first I wanted a dog like Snoopy because I always thought Snoopy was pretty cool.

I settled on a GSD/Huskey mix.

In the first pic our neighbors had a pool and they (2 brothers) were pretty handy and created a gate in the fence where we could go through with mom to go swimming during the hot Texas summers. Champ was watching us swim and play.

Because I was young I think it was more I was his boy than he was my dog. One time I remember we walked to a 7-11 about 1.5 miles away and I let him stay outside the store while I went in and bought baseball cards and a slurpy. I didn't tie him up or anything he just waited for me and then we walked home.

Lots of good memories with him.


----------

